# Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge June 2014 - May 2015. Final Roundup.



## Tawa

So, the time is upon us! The June 2014 - May 2015 Army Painting Challenge is over.
The final tally for painted units is as follows. Well done to those marked in green who have completed the challenge and those in blue who have earned themselves the Baton of the Grand Marshal which shall be awarded in due course. :good:


Tawa: 9. 2 RL Cards spent.
@Nordicus: 14.
@Khornes Fist: 10. One RL Card spent.
@SwedeMarine: 11. Two RL Cards spent.
@Iraqiel: 13. One RL Card spent.
@Howzaa: 12. One RL Card spent.
@Relise: 11.
@DaisyDuke: 12. Two RL Cards spent.
@R_Squared: 7.

That's a pretty fair tally of seven for R-Squared who only joined in at the start of the seventh month of the challenge. :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Well done to all who completed the challenge, especially @Nordicus for getting in the max amount of entries. My intention was do the same, but after painting two full infantry armies in a little over a year, my enthusiasm was found wanting once I got to the 10 entries.


----------



## Relise

Well done everyone, lets try and get pictures of all the painted units in this thread. :good:

Ill try and get a picture of all mine together tomorrow


----------



## Lord of the Night

Tawa said:


> 1st of July mate.
> 
> If five Rangers can be fielded as a legal unit, then that's a viable unit for the challenge. The main aim is to get an army on the table.


Sweet. I'll be entering for the first time this year, and I think it will be with the following;

July: Five-man Ranger Squad
August: Imperial Knight Crusader (Maybe. May take more work than a month to really get this good. If not then something else, maybe another group of Ruststalkers.)
September: Sydonian Dragoon
October: Five-man Vanguard Squad
November: Sicarian Ruststalkers
December: Onager Dunecrawler
January: Five-man Ranger Squad
February: Sydonian Dragoon
March: Kastellan Robot Maniple
April: Tech Priest Dominus
May: Kataphron Battle Servitors
June: Five-man Vanguard Squad


LotN


----------



## Nordicus

Grats to everyone who completed it - It's always good to see people sticking through and completing a year long challenge!



Relise said:


> Well done everyone, lets try and get pictures of all the painted units in this thread.


Great idea! Here's what I have painted in this years challenge.

*Chaos Marines:*









That's right - I started my reboot of my Marines in the July '14 challenge, which was the 2nd month of this years challenge. 

*Chaos Daemons:*









Mostly this past months challenge, as I have been focusing on my Marines. The result is still quite good, especially compared to the above.


----------



## R_Squared

Here's my Orks competed from December to May. 7 units and a handful of loose change. :grin:


----------



## Howzaa

Not quite the same volume of figures as some but can put out 3000 odd points painted with all my CSM/daemons now so pretty happy with that


----------



## Tawa

I'll try to sort out a picture this week of what I got finished.

Bit miffed that real life tripped me at the final hurdle, although nine units is my best result in the APC so far.  I did think this would be third time lucky though :cray:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Tawa said:


> I'll try to sort out a picture this week of what I got finished.
> 
> Bit miffed that real life tripped me at the final hurdle, although nine units is my best result in the APC so far.  I did think this would be third time lucky though :cray:


Don't be to down. You did an awesome job keeping the competition going. And d I'd like to say thanks TAWA for all your hard work.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

DaisyDuke said:


> Don't be to down. You did an awesome job keeping the competition going. And d I'd like to say thanks TAWA for all your hard work.


:goodpost: Yeah, well done for keeping it all on track, @Tawa.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's the army pic minus some nids.


----------



## Tawa

As it stands, I'll not be _entering_ the next APC due to funds/time etc, however I'm looking forward to getting it fired up and seeing what you guys can produce next :good:




DaisyDuke said:


> Don't be to down. You did an awesome job keeping the competition going. And d I'd like to say thanks TAWA for all your hard work.





Khorne's Fist said:


> :goodpost: Yeah, well done for keeping it all on track, @Tawa.


Aww, you guys.... :blush:


----------



## Howzaa

When I read that just thought of Goonies which in turn reminded me A League of there own the other day so here's Freddie Flintoff as a baby and you can see the connection










On a serious not great job Tawa and good to see people getting a lot done keeping the pile of unpainted miniatures increasing at a slightly lesser rate!


----------



## Moriouce

When does the next APC begin?


----------



## Tawa

Moriouce said:


> When does the next APC begin?


1st July mate :good:


----------



## Moriouce

Great! I'll join for the comming year. 👍


----------

